# Video streaming HELP!



## narc1s (Jun 8, 2011)

OK so here is the equipment i have firstly: Asus laptop, PS3, XBOX 360, nice big sony bravia TV, one portable hard drive, one internal hard drive in a dock and a wifi router. 

What i want to be able to do is watch stuff from my external hard drives (and straight from my laptop on occasion) on the TV. I know there are heaps of ways to do this but none seem to be working well for me. I have tried using stuff like ps3 media server, tversity, windows media center and such but in every case it lags out. i have played with the settings on every one of these programs to no avail. I can succesfully plug one of my hard drives into my PS3 and get it to work but it has to be FAT32 to work so the HD that has my bluray movies on it has to be NTFS so there goes that idea. 

My perfect solution would be to have one kind of media hub (that would be able to handle atleast about 6gb of media or be expandable) that i can access from my laptop, ps3 and xbox all at the same time without having to unplug cables and mess around but i cant work this one out. My wifi router is in a different room and its not an option to change it but it runs at 150mbps and i get amazing internet speeds and signal strength on every device so i dont think its a matter that my network is slow as its an N router.

I have literally been trying to find a good solution for ages now to no avail so please for the love of god help me :4-dontkno

any solution would be amazing!

thanks in advance.

RB


----------

